# Been off for over a year but heres some pics



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

I've tinted the tails, plasti dipped front bumper and rear chrome piece. I have added carbon fiber to the door handles. And all the other mods have been there since I last posted.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice Cruze! I see you are from Indiana too!


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

indeed i am, southern Indiana


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome back


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Is that the Predator or Predator 2 hood?


----------



## MichaelD (Jul 26, 2013)

It is the predator


----------



## LouisianaCruzeGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

I like the hood. Where'd you get it and how much was it?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

MichaelD said:


> I've tinted the tails, plasti dipped front bumper and rear chrome piece. I have added carbon fiber to the door handles. And all the other mods have been there since I last posted.


Is that hood actually functional? Or just for show? I mean, does air actually flow through it, or is it just for aesthetics?


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

I believe its just for show but there is a way to make it into an air intake. I like them but can't convince the wife to added it to her DD.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Invierno said:


> Is that hood actually functional? Or just for show? I mean, does air actually flow through it, or is it just for aesthetics?


No the predator hoods are 100% functional they push air thru and there's a cut out underneath it where a Short ran intake is placed


----------



## ShadowCruzin (Mar 17, 2015)

I have been wanting this hood for a really long time but it says it is not compatible with the 2013 or 2014 model years. but i did research and i found out all the model years have the same exact dimensions sooooo idk if spending the money is worth it??? help me???


----------

